# swell.gr : Audi TT 2.0 Zaino&Crystal Rock Enhancement Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody

This was a pretty cold and rainy week, that has just passed !!!

Another Audi TT, third one in the past few weeks, came in Swell Detail Store for an Enhancement/Protection detail. Leather interior was cleaned and treated as well.

Starting with obligatory paint depth measurements, and claying to remove embedded contaminants:





































On the outside its just over 0 degrees Celsius, and indoors, correction has started for good.

Some 50/50 shots:













































































































After 2 days of work, I dare to say that we had the expected results.

Before and after Shots:
































































































































































































































































Wheels had pitted brake dust, in need for good cleaning.

After cleaning process, wheels were cleansed with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate Pre Wax Cleanser 
and protected with Swissvax Autobahn Weel Wax:










































































Bits and pieces:

Exhaust tips with the help of Zaino Z-12:


















Detailed cleaning around the badges with the help of Auto Finesse Citrus Power (great stuff):


























Tail lights 50/50:


















Plastic Trims were tendered with my favourite Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic Trim Dressing


























Doorshuts were cleansed with Zaino Z-AIO and then sealed with the long lasted Zaino Z-CS










All leather interior, was cleaned with Zaino Z-9 Leather Soft Spray Cleaner and then were "fed" with Zaino Z-10 Leather in a Bottle.
Interior plastics, were cleaned with Chemical Guys InnerClean.


















*Protection Session *

IPA wipedown after correction, and giving the founding of desired protection, Zaino Z-5 PRO Show Car Polish in three layers with the added Zaino ZFX Flash Cure Accelerator Additive.
Zaino Z-6 Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray was aplied between the layers to give the extra gloss.










After a little while, with the last layer of Z-5 cured, there was time for a very special wax. Swissvax Crystal Rock wax.


















Microfiber Madness Rules. Best towels I've used.










After lot of cold, Polishing, Wolfs Brake dusting, and Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant its time for revealing the German Beauty.

Final Shots:













































































































She was a bit "embarassed" inside and I decided to take her out...








































































































































That's all folks...

Thanks for looking, and hope you enjoyed as much as i did


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another top job Mike! 

Love the 50-50's


----------



## MiniOneSam (Nov 2, 2009)

Fantastic work - great results :thumb:


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Great work, certainly some gloss & depth on that! and I know too well that it would of looked even better in the flesh! All the best from a chilly England!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great result again TT looking stunning, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> Another top job Mike!
> 
> Love the 50-50's





MiniOneSam said:


> Fantastic work - great results :thumb:





Gleams said:


> Great work, certainly some gloss & depth on that! and I know too well that it would of looked even better in the flesh! All the best from a chilly England!





Derekh929 said:


> great result again TT looking stunning, thanks for sharing your work


Thanks a lot for yours kind comments guys


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

well great result mate!!!!!as always top job


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Job Mate what kind of lights do You use in Your garage ??


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice and glossy :thumb: Well done


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

PATSIMINI said:


> well great result mate!!!!!as always top job


Thanks mate :thumb:



Alzak said:


> Great Job Mate what kind of lights do You use in Your garage ??


Thanks for your kind comment , they are metal halides :thumb:



prokopas said:


> Nice and glossy :thumb: Well done


Thanks Prokopis


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work as usual Mike! Some stunning reflections on the outside shots! :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Another mint TT. I think there's a nest close to Swell!
Another superb result Mike.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Optimus said:


> Great work as usual Mike! Some stunning reflections on the outside shots! :thumb:


Thanks a lot mate :thumb:



tzotzo said:


> Another mint TT. I think there's a nest close to Swell!
> Another superb result Mike.


Thanks Mr Tzotzo :thumb:


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh man, totally crazy job!!

i really love the photos!!

z2+crystal rock is a perfect combination!!!


keep going!


----------

